# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  O Ringneck μας πανικοβάλλεται..

## Angel

καλησπέρα!! εχουν περάσει 10 μέρες που αποκτήσαμε τον Ringo και όλα πάνε καλά! Έχει προσαρμοστεί αρκετά, όταν του μιλάμε έρχεται κοντά μας, παίζει με τα παιχνίδια του και με εμάς (καλό σημαδι νομίζω) έχουμε ομως ένα μεγάλο θέμα.....
Κάθε φορα που πάμε να του καθαρίσουμε το κλουβί ή να αλλάξουμε τροφές κ.τ.λ. παθαίνει παράκρουση... πηγαίνει στον πάτο, χτυπάει τα φτερά του με μανία του και κάνει πολυυυυυύ φασαρία..
Αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι είναι φυσιολογικό να μας φοβάται ακόμα αλλα είναι κρίμα να πανικοβάλλεται έτσι. Έχετε κάτι να προτείνετε που θα βοηθήσει την κατάσταση;;; Ηλέκτρα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το κάνει γιατί είναι ο χώρος του,το σπίτι του.Εκεί είναι το καταφύγιό του.Σου λέει μακρυά εδώ κάνω κουμάντο μεγώ.Να το πηγαίνετε σε άλλο χώρο για παιχνίδι και κάποιος άλλος να κάνει τις δουλειές που πρέπει να κάνετέ.Δεν θυμάμαι έχετε σταντ;Αν ναι μαζί με το αυτό σε άλλο δωμάτιο και κάνετέ μια χαρά τη δουλειά σας αφού δεν θα σας βλέπει να πειράζεται το κλουβί του.Με τον καιρό θα το κόψει αλλά πάντα θα έχει μια ανάλογη κτητική συμπεριφορά με τα πράγματά του.

----------


## Angel

μμ,καλα λες..
Βασικά δεν τον εχουμε βγάλει απο το κλουβι ακόμα γιατι δεν ξερουμε κατα πόσο θα είναι προθυμος να ξαναμπεί..νομίζω χρειάζεται ακόμα το χρόνο του..απλα ψάχνω τρόπο για να τον ηρεμώ μέχρι να συνηθίσει..γιατι το να του μιλώ γλυκά δεν βλέπω να πιάνει!   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Ηλέκτρα, επειδή δεν έχω καταλάβει, το πουλάκι είναι ήμερο (ταϊσμένο στο χέρι) ή άγριο; Ρωτάω γιατί από τη μια χτυπιέται και αγχώνεται κι από την άλλη παίζει μαζί σας, αλλά και δεν ξέρεις αν θα μπορείς να τον ξαναβάλεις στο κλουβί από τη στιγμή που θα βγει. Πες μας σε τι φάση είναι η εξημέρωσή του, και ίσως να μπορείς να τον βγάλεις χωρίς πρόβλημα αν δέχεται τα χέρια σας πάνω του. Αν έχεις ανοιχτό το πορτάκι πώς αντιδρά;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπερδεύτηκα γιατί στο πρώτο ποστ δίνεις στον άλλο την εντύπωση ότι έρχεται και παίζεται μαζί.Αφού ακόμα δεν βγαίνει ότι κάνετε να το κάνετέ γρήγορα χωρίς άγαρμπες κινήσεις γιατί φοβάται το καημένο.Για δοκίμασε να του δίνεις και κάτι που το θέλει πολύ φαγητό η κάποιο παιχνίδι να του τραβήξεις  την προσοχή του δηλαδή.

----------


## Angel

Συγγνώμη για την καθυστερηση παιδιά,ήμουν εκτός σπιτιού..
όντως ειναι αντιφατικά αυτα που λέω.. 
Δεν ειναι ήμερος δυστυχως,δεν έχει ταιστεί απο χερι,οπότε αυτα που κάνει τα θεωρώ μεγάλη πρόοδο! "fullyhappy"  Ειναι στο κλουβι ακομα,οπότε όταν λέω οτι παιζει μαζί μας εννοώ οτι έρχεται πολύ κοντά απτη μερια που πάω και κάθομαι(φροντιζουμε να καθόμαστε κοντα στο κλουβι όσο ειμαστε στο σπιτι για να μας συνηθίσει) και συμμετέχει στις χαζομαρίτσες μου!! Χέρι δεν έχω απλώσει ακόμα, σιγα σιγα!

----------

